# Do hamsters have nightmares ?



## Cookie-Babe (Mar 17, 2009)

Do they cuz Cookie is now asleep and shaking


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

There is proof that animals go through REM sleep just like us humans so i would imagine that hamsters can have dreams and nightmares


----------



## Cookie-Babe (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank u this is a lot of help


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

they go into REM sleep about every 5-7mins, its very short. you might need to give your hamster extra bedding they can be like this when they are a bit cold.

They can sleep talk which is very cute, they are like little bird noises its very hard to explain.


----------



## posh.totz (Feb 17, 2010)

lol we now give him tons of bedding now thanks for your help


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Stop ressurecting old threads!


----------



## posh.totz (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry


----------

